# New Maui Hilton in Kihei



## Harry (Feb 20, 2015)

Front page Maui News today. Replaces old icon Maui Lu Resort. This will be a Grand Vacation Resort. I am sure this is old news but news to me and is a good move for Hilton.

Harry


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 20, 2015)

This "news" dates from early October 2014...

*Maui Now * http://mauinow.com *
*Maui Lu Resort Sold, to Become Hilton Grand Vacations Timeshare*
By Wendy Osher, 10/03/2014. 

The 28*acre Maui Lu Resort in South Maui has been sold to the Japan* based Capbridge Group for an undisclosed amount of money. The company is collaborating with Hilton Grand Vacations to conduct a $300 million redevelopment of the property into a
388 unit timeshare resort, representatives said in a joint announcement.

Company executives say the project is scheduled to break ground in late 2015 , and open in 2017.  The property is located mauka of South Kīhei Road, and is adjacent to the Humpback Whale Sanctuary Visitor Center and Kalepolepo Beach Park.


----------



## chickensoop (Feb 23, 2015)

Cool, now if only they come with a king size bed instead of 2 double beds side by side.  

Booking an expensive room and getting 2 double beds is just plain rude, unless you hate your spouse.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 23, 2015)

chickensoop said:


> Cool, now if only they come with a king size bed instead of 2 double beds side by side.
> 
> Booking an expensive room and getting 2 double beds is just plain rude, unless you hate your spouse.




I assume you are talking about Kingsland 1 br in phase 2, was it not specified when you booked?  The bed types are indicated in Revolution when HGVC owners book, there are King and 2 bed types.  Hawaii also caters to the Asian markets, perhaps some people want that configuration.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (Feb 23, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Hawaii also caters to the Asian markets, perhaps some people want that configuration.



It is my understanding that this sleeping arrangement of two double beds is very popular with the Asian market.   
It is far less popular with the Tibbitts household.


----------



## vacationbear (Feb 23, 2015)

Ehm- its popular in our household since I always win the battle for the blanket... 

Full disclosure: we will celebrate our 25th anniversary at the Lagoon Tower this December. In two beds...:ignore:  

I will have my own room as well- if I start snoring again.
Aren't  those 2bd wonderful?  

Frank


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 23, 2015)

Congratulations, our 25th is coming up next month.  Since Ive been using a cpap I dont snore, DW is still in denial about sawing logs.

I was just curious about how the other poster booked the 2 bed arrangement without knowing in advance.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 24, 2015)

Not having any young kids, i just wish there were more options to get a King or Queen bed in the 2nd bedroom.  That would be much more desirable when traveling with another couple..

But i am sure traveling with kids is much more common than other adults..


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 28, 2015)

*Maui Lu Iconic Longhouse Building Demolished*






http://mauinow.com/2015/02/27/photos-maui-lu-iconic-longhouse-building-demolished/


----------

